# sump pump for a sump



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hey my stepdad hasa 180g and i was just wondering if he could use thease as a sump pump litterly seams like a good idea to me lol i mean 54$ for 750gph and 26' head

http://cgi.ebay.ca/WAYNE-Submersibl...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

What application are you looking to use this on? These more than likely contain metals in the pump which would not be suitable for SW.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

fresh water i ashed the guy tho and its a a plastic impeller with a stainless shaft exactaly whats in a specitally aquarium pump


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

+ SHIPPING and then exchange .


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

its 53can + 17 for shipping can


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I hate to take the ho ho ho out of it but you do know it is refurbished with a 90 day warranty?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

gee i could sell you one for 50 with tubing and was only used for 2 months lol
oh but its 400gph
new well over 150


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A 1/4hp pump will be fine on a 180gal system as long as the sump size will handle the "working" volume flow as well as drain conficuration from aquarium to sump.

The difference b/w pumps for "utility" use vs aquarium use, IMHO, has to with factors of minimizing electrical use:flow rate (efficiency), heat transfer and it's parts "reactivity" to the use of it's intended environment.

In FW, the difference is negligeable b/w "utility" vs aquarium use. Aquarium use will cost more as the market demographic is significantly smaller as a company has to look at bottom line profits/margins as packaging, marketing and advertisement do have a cost. Like it or not, it's all about return on investment.

I don't consider myself any different when trying to save a few $$$ to maximize enjoyment in this hobby, to help make a decision of if the "outside of industry" product will suit our purposes, one has to look at one's needs, system and the items "specs" as well as asking others opinions, to make an informed decision.

JM2C/E


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

i agree with this how ever with lager systems i think its beter to take a more industrial approch. as aquarium pumps loose much of their pumping capisty after 4ft head and are made very cheaply in the first place and then sold for outragous prices.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

You might want to confirm the duty rating of the motor in that pump too. When a word like "utility" is used to describe it, a design for 24/7/365 operation doesn't seem like a sure bet.

If it's not designed and rated to run constantly, not only is warming of water a worry but burn out or premature breakdown of motor too if the bearings are not meant for it. The fact it is designed to detect and turn on when water is present makes it seem like it's intended for temporary or short term duty. It's probably pretty noisy too.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

i use them at work some times and there not very loud... but i do where ear plugs lol... good point about the duty rating tho


----------

